# statement.execute liefert false



## komplexor (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich führe statement.execute(InsertSQLText) und sollte doch eigentlich ein true zurück bekommen, sofern der Eintrag in der DB korrekt lief. Seltsamerweise bekomme ich false zurück, obwohl die Daten aber in die DB geschrieben worden sind.
Jemand ne Idee wo mein Denkfehler liegt?

```
sqlstr = "INSERT INTO myTable(bla, blub, min, max) " + values;

			boolean succes = statement.execute(sqlstr);
			if (succes) {
				return true;
			}
			else {
				return false;
			}
```


----------



## maki (12. Mai 2011)

> Jemand ne Idee wo mein Denkfehler liegt?


Ganz einfach: execute nimmt man für Abfragen, executeUpdate für Veränderungen.

Das hier ist hoffentlich nicht dein ernst:

```
if (succes) {
                return true;
            }
            else {
                return false;
            }
```


----------



## SlaterB (12. Mai 2011)

eiei, da hat wohl jemand eine Frage schon zu oft beantwortet 

executeQuery für Abfragen,
executeUpdate für Änderungen,

execute für alles mit Rückgabe:


> Returns:
> true if the first result is a ResultSet object; false if it is an update count or there are no results


Statement (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)

> sofern der Eintrag in der DB korrekt lief
nicht korrekt wird gewiss mit Exception quittiert


----------



## Gast2 (12. Mai 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Das hier ist hoffentlich nicht dein ernst:
> 
> ```
> if (succes) {
> ...



You made my day


----------



## komplexor (12. Mai 2011)

hat sich erledigt....

und ja, return succes wäre wohl einfacher :rtfm:
naja...n lacher nebenbei ist doch auch ma nett :lol:


----------



## maki (13. Mai 2011)

komplexor hat gesagt.:


> und ja, return succes wäre wohl einfacher :rtfm:
> naja...n lacher nebenbei ist doch auch ma nett :lol:


Hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht übel, hatten nur gerade erst eine Diskussion hier im Forum zum Thema wieviel Mathematik inkl. Boolsche Algebra für einen Entwickler nötig sind, da kam ein Stück Code vor das sehr ähnlich war zu deinem  :joke:


----------



## bronks (13. Mai 2011)

komplexor hat gesagt.:


> ... und ja, return succes wäre wohl einfacher :rtfm: ...


Wenigstens hat der Code eine schöne Form.


----------

